# Outboard prop help?



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 25hp Evinrude on a 16 ft polar craft boat. At the end of last season I got in a bit of gravel in the Snake river and dinged up my prop pretty good.



























The pictures don't really show the damage that well.
After several spring fishing trips I am noticing the drop off in performance. Is it better/cheaper to try and have this prop repaired or buy a new one? How can I tell what the pitch is on my current prop? What pitch should I have for this motor/boat combination?
Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Last time I had one repaired it was only about $30 for damage to two blades. I use to take it to Chris' right on the north bound entrance ramp at 33 S and I-15. You can find the pitch on the hub somewhere; it will say like 19", which I think is the most common for the big stern drive engines, meaning each revolution travels 19" in the water. IMHO if it aint broken don't fix it in reference to the pitch, of course with a change in elevation you should use different props, Gorge vs Powell is about 2,300' of elevation difference. I am only used to Mercury so finding that size may be different on that Volvo style hub. Call Marine Products, they are very helpful with stuff like that. Here are some repair shops from dex, I would recommend repair unless you must have a prop today, it does take a while....
Jack's Prop Repair
845 Layton Ave Salt Lake City, UT 84104-1730
2.49 miles from the center of Salt Lake City, UT
(801) 972-4797 

Marine Prop Repair 
510 W 1700 S Clearfield, UT 84015-8523
23.93 miles from the center of Salt Lake City, UT
(801) 825-1352

Good luck!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would definitely fix or get a new prop . You can damage more of your lower unit by running that prop from vibration from being out of balance . You should be able to read numbers off your prop for pitch . Looks like it came with 11 or 12 pitch . 
http://www.boat-props.com/propeller..._id=76&session_id=397467339&cart_id=390367072


----------

